# Judgment day for Lopez



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

*Judge Lopez*

I just saw the "Judge Lopez" show on TV (typical afternoon TV crap for the unemployed and hung over couch potatos)....is this the notorious Judge Lopez from Boston?


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Judge Lopez*



Tango said:


> I just saw the "Judge Lopez" show on TV (typical afternoon TV crap for the unemployed and hung over couch potatos)....is this the notorious Judge Lopez from Boston?


Yes ,it is the same Judge who coddled the transsexual child rapist and barked at the ADA.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Judge Lopez*

She was a hoot on the phone when I got her for emergency 209A's a couple of times.

Let's just say she liked her wine.....


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Judge Lopez*

http://www.judgemarialopez.com/behind_the_bench/index.php

From the shows site....

She's outspoken, entertaining and determined to deliver justice for the oppressed. She's Judge Maria Lopez.

Judge Maria Lopez brings her dynamic persona, "hard knocks" perspective and no-nonsense approach to a national audience for the very first time with the launch of the new half-hour syndicated courtroom series, "Judge Maria Lopez."

Her quick wit, passionate demeanor and "tell it like it is" candor connects with viewers of all ages and diverse backgrounds, providing daytime television with a refreshing approach to the courtroom genre.

Throughout her career on the bench, Judge Lopez has always fought for the rights of the underprivileged, taking stands and handing down decisions that were strict, yet compassionate and creative. She embodies the American dream -- an immigrant pioneer who overcame unimaginable odds to climb to the top of the legal system.

Born in Havana, she was just eight when her family escaped the violent revolution to start over in Miami. Battling poverty and hardship, young Maria managed to learn English in just three months, and eventually went on to pursue a future fighting for the underdog.

Inspired by strong moral values instilled in her by her father, Judge Lopez went on to graduate from prestigious Smith College and Boston University Law School, and began her career as a legal services lawyer representing civil matters for disadvantaged, underprivileged, and marginalized members of society. From 1980 to 1987, Judge Lopez served as Assistant Attorney General in the Civil Rights Division of the Massachusetts Attorney General's office. Continuing her passion to deliver justice for the oppressed, Judge Lopez served as Counsel to the Office for Refugees and Immigrants enforcing the state's Civil Rights laws through 1988.

*In 1988, Judge Lopez made legal history as the first Latina appointed to the bench in Massachusetts when she was selected as a District Court Judge by Governor Michael Dukakis. Judge Lopez continued make her mark on history as the first Latina to be appointed to the Massachusetts Superior Court in 1993. *

A serious and respected jurist, Judge Lopez was known for her no-nonsense approach on the bench and for handing down creative, compassionate and controversial sentences. She once required a man who killed his friend in a boating accident to build a memorial to his victim.

Judge Lopez presided over one of the biggest and most contentious civil cases in Massachusetts involving a family dispute over a supermarket empire. Her decision, which was upheld on appeal, earned her a number of political enemies, including some prominent lawyers representing the losing side of the case. In a separate case, Judge Lopez was criticized for her unpopular, but legal sentence of a *transgendered defendant convicted of attempted sexual assault*. As a result of her tough handling of a prosecutor in the case, she was accused of judicial misconduct and ordered to apologize. Rather than compromise her principles, Judge Lopez refused and resigned from the bench.

Lopez currently resides in Boston with her husband and two sons.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Judge Lopez*

Her famous quote " I have seen it all "
Don't be surprised if you see her back on the bench she
is a Duval Patrick type judge.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Judge Lopez*



> Inspired by strong moral values instilled in her by her father...


:L: That might be the most absurd, albeit hilarious quote I have ever read........


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Judge Lopez*

I heard she liked it in the can.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

*Re: Judge Lopez*

Why must every MASSCOPS conversation culminate with how some chick liked it in the butt.

You guys are dirty >


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Judge Lopez*

BTW, her second husband is Steven Mindich the owner of the Phoenix Newspapers and the FNX "radio network."

I think her days as a real judge are over.

How many TV judges shows are there?

You have Divorce Court, Judge Judy, Judge Joe Brown, Judge Maria, and The People's Court, did I miss any?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Judge Lopez*

Think of all the misery she is personally reponsible for by releasing into society those that shouldve never seen the light of day. How many women were raped, kids molested, good people robbed and assaulted or worse.God save us from such "enlightened" people.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Judge Lopez*

DUKAKIS JUDGE: a judge appointed to the bench that failed as an defense attorney but contributed 5K to his war chest.

Sorry if I spelled DU-KA-KA wrong...he doesn't deserve to have his name spelled right...Hey Kitty, still getting your isopropyl at CVS?

</IMG>


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Judge Lopez*



dcs2244 said:


> Hey Kitty, still getting your isopropyl at CVS?


Oh, you fight dirty DCS... I love it.
I bet 80% of the membership misses the gist of that reference...
" Governor, If Kitty was raped....." :BE:


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Judge Lopez*

ouch...


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Judge Lopez*



Tango said:


> I just saw the "Judge Lopez" show on TV ....is this the notorious Judge Lopez from Boston?


You can tell it's her by just taking a whiff or two . . . you'll smell the pungent odor of worthless crap in the air whenever she's on TV.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Judge Lopez*

crap sells


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Judge Lopez*

sadly it does


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Out of order: Ex-Mass. judge's show axed after 2 seasons










Bailing Out: Sony TV has dumped the 'Judge Maria Lopez' show.

It looks like ex-Massachusetts Superior Court Judge Maria Lopez is hanging up the black robe for good after a failed bid at TV stardom.
Sony Pictures Television has dumped the syndicated "Judge Maria Lopez" (WSBK-TV Ch. 38) after two seasons of poor ratings, according to a top TV analyst.
Cynthia Lieberman, vice president of media relations for Sony Pictures TV, which distributes the show, did not respond to numerous e-mails or a call to her office. Lopez's agent declined comment.
Marc Berman, a television analyst with Mediaweek, said he was told at the recent National Association of Television Program Executives conference that Lopez's show wasn't coming back.
"It's not coming back. It just didn't attract a big enough audience," Berman said yesterday. "They left it on the air for two seasons, they gave it that second year, it just never built steam."
Lopez's show averaged just a .9 household rating, which is slightly more than 1 million viewers, Berman said. The Cuban native was among the lowest-rated judge shows on television and is down year-to-year by about 10 percent, he said.
The queen of the court shows, "Judge Judy" (WBZ-TV Ch. 4), averages a 5.0 rating, the TV analyst noted.
"There are more court shows on the air than we've ever had before and it's very hard for somebody to come in and make an impact," Berman said.
Berman said Lopez didn't bring anything new to the table. "When you have over 10 shows with everyone trying to do the same thing, it's very hard to stand out. I think she just kind of came and went," Berman said.
Sony is set to roll out a new court show, "Judge Karen," which features Miami's Karen Mills-Francis, who is black. Sony this year also debuted "Judge David Young," whose star is an openly gay judge also from Miami. Berman said Sony's "Judge Hatchett" ends production this spring and repeats will run next season.
Berman said original "Judge Maria Lopez" episodes will probably run through May and repeats will air over the summer.
The show debuted in September 2006 on 210 TV stations nationwide, three years after Lopez resigned from the bench amid a firestorm of controversy. Lopez shouted at a prosecutor before giving probation to a transgender man accused of sexually assaulting an 11-year-old boy. That behavior resulted in a finding that she abused her office after a Commission on Judicial Conduct review.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/regional/general/view.bg?articleid=1073121


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Sony is set to roll out a new court show, "Judge Karen," which features Miami's Karen Mills-Francis, who is black. Sony this year also debuted "Judge David Young," whose star is an openly gay judge also from Miami.
> 
> 
> > Why not go all out...
> ...


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

What, no one loves her smokers voice???


----------

